# Setup Personal Server to Use as Proxy/Off Site Backup



## freeofBS (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello all,

I have a simple issue that I think can be solved with FreeBSD. I basically want to create a personal server solution that allows me to do two things:

1.) I want to be able to remotely backup data to my server.
2.) I want to be able to pass traffic through it and use it as a proxy.

I am off to college next year and I want to leave a computer/server back home to do the two things stated above. I was thinking of using an Asus Eee Box PC like this: http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-EB1007-B0...2000374&sr=8-3

I want a low power reliable machine that will only be used as a remote solution. I won't be hooking up a monitor to it (that is, after I set it up). It will be on 24/7 for easy access. I will be accessing this server from a Windows 7 based machine. I am new to FreeBSD and was curious if this is a viable option for my needs.

All help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## vermaden (Aug 1, 2011)

freeofBS said:
			
		

> 1.) I want to be able to remotely backup data to my server.


Create RSA key to use rsync over ssh for backups, You will also have scp/ssh/sftp access that way.



			
				freeofBS said:
			
		

> 2.) I want to be able to pass traffic through it and use it as a proxy.


Use www/tinyproxy, its config is very simple and easy (/usr/local/etc/tinyproxy.conf):

```
User                nobody
Group               nobody
Port                8888
Allow               10.0.0.0/8
Listen              10.0.0.1
Bind                10.0.0.1
BindSame            yes
Timeout             600
MaxClients          1024
MinSpareServers     5
MaxSpareServers     20
StartServers        10
MaxRequestsPerChild 0
LogLevel            Info
LogFile             "/var/log/tinyproxy.log"
DefaultErrorFile    "/usr/local/share/tinyproxy/default.html"
StatFile            "/usr/local/share/tinyproxy/stats.html"
PidFile             "/var/run/tinyproxy.pid"
```


----------



## olav (Aug 1, 2011)

You can also use ssh -D $portnumber $hostname, no need to install extra software for creating a proxy server 

With putty its like this







And for Firefox you config it like this


----------

